# Solved: Acer Laptop Beeping/failure to start problem.



## CoolyCompUser29 (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, so a couple of days ago I was messing with adjusting the computer time in the bios on my norm computer(info on profile). I didn't feel like waiting for it to restart for something so I just held down the power button. Well, I ended up having to do this several times until I tried to turn on the computer again. It acted like it was going to start up but the screen never lit up and it just beeped a little error code or something at me. It went something like....BEEEEEEP..BEEP-BEEP. After this no matter how long you wait the screen never lights up. Can any one help me with this? It's a family computer so I'm kind of desperate to fix it. This is my last try before I'll probably have to take it to someone. Emails on the subject are welcome.Thanks..


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello *CoolyCompUser29*. Welcome to TSG,

Unfortunately this sounds like a hardware failure and you may need to have it repaired.


----------



## CoolyCompUser29 (Jan 9, 2010)

I see. Well, thank you for commenting.


----------



## CoolyCompUser29 (Jan 9, 2010)

If anyone has any suggestions on were I could take my computer to fix this supposed hardware problem that wouldn't empty my bank account please let me know. Of course they would have to be a nation wide business. I live around Omaha Nebraska if any one knows some place I could take it there. Thanks...


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

No knowledge of computer repair in the Omaha area.

1 long, 2 short beeps - usually a video card problem.
With a laptop probably talking whole motherboard replacement.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yes b ut with a laptop I would at least start by trying to blow out any dust you can from the vents underneath.
I am a little confused though you mention Acer Laptop beeping but are talking about an Acer desktop and messing in the bios with settings? Which is it and specifically what did you do to the problem pc prior to failure to boot.


----------



## CoolyCompUser29 (Jan 9, 2010)

It is a laptop. I was adjusting time in the bios. After that for various reasons I had to restart the computer several time. But, instead of restarting like you normally would(pressing restart of course) I was impatient and just held in the power button for an instant power down. I now know this was obviously bad for the computer and should only be done in emergencies. However, that doesn't change anything. I will try opening the laptop and blowing out dust. By the way, Geek Squad is not an option for me. I have been "ripped off" several times by them. Thanks....


----------



## CoolyCompUser29 (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, so I blew out the computer fans and such as one of you suggested and tried to boot up but it still didn't work. However after letting it sit for a couple of weeks I tried it again and it worked. I got a message that said my computer was shut down do to a problem and asked me if I wanted them to search for what caused the problem. I said yes and after about 15 minutes it was working fine again(putting aside all the crap my anti-virus software gave me because it hadn't updated it's definitions in so long). Anyway, thanks to everyone who posted trying to help me out.


----------

